# Out of the GTO game for awhile



## Andy's Auto (Nov 10, 2010)

Momma said the GTO was bringing down the value of the neighborhood. I was planning on rebdying the car anyway. So Sawzall saws it all.























































The car yeilded suprisingly few parts other than a 3.55 O posi gear. Got what was left of the console and the ac, but other than that it was junk. Not even the seats were salvageable. I kept the doors. But I did find a buildsheet in one of the seat backs.

But I will always have my memories. And a title, VIN, and a trim tag. And yup, it WAS a 24217 VIN true GTO.

I still have the title, the VIN, a buildsheet, a trim tag, PHS docs, and my memories.:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Andy's Auto said:


> Momma said the GTO was bringing down the value of the neighborhood. I was planning on rebdying the car anyway. So Sawzall saws it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you probably just saved yourself a lot of time and money.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't trash those seats, Andy. The cores go for a couple hundred around here. Also the GTO emblem above the glove box is valuable if it's decent. I need the vent window frame from the left door....my '66 Chevelle frame is toast. Seat belts, tinted glass, etc. 

The little linkage rod I got from you with the 4 speed reverse switch hit on the bracket so i tried to give it a slight kink and it snapped like a twig ... I've never seen a metal rod do that before. I'm Second_chance_SS on Team Chevelle.....


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would have thought before the sawsall that you could have gotten $500-1000 for it just as it sat and saved a lot of time and energy.....lol.


----------



## Andy's Auto (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a pic to why it needed scrapped. I bought the car sight unseen.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The front and rear window stainless looked alright, I could use that. I also would be interested in the vin and title for a rebody I am doing if you are looking to get rid of it.
Mitch, I have a spare vent window assembly for the drivers side of my 66. It may be pitted, but complete.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tail light covers, seat frames, stainless trim.......lots of good stuff there!!!!! I wouldn't mind having the A/C ball part of the passengers side dash to use as a pattern for cutting mine in !!!!!! Just cut out a 6"x6" square and I'll give ya' $25 +shipping for it! PM me ....Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> The front and rear window stainless looked alright, I could use that. I also would be interested in the vin and title for a rebody I am doing if you are looking to get rid of it.
> Mitch, I have a spare vent window assembly for the drivers side of my 66. It may be pitted, but complete.


I really only need the crossbar at the bottom of the vent. The rest of mine is near mint...:confused doesn't seem like the support bar should've rotted away. Here's a pic. It would be much cheaper and easier to ship if you removed the hinge bar and kept the rest for parts. It is held to the main frame with screws and only 2 rivets that can be drilled out on the run channel. Shoot me a PM with what you need for it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Front and rear bumber are worth $75 each.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I could have fixed it.. Also see lots of stuff that could be used on other cars. The rust in the back isnt that bad.


----------



## Andy's Auto (Nov 10, 2010)

What I kept wer the doors, the tail light assemblies, the grille assemblies with the forward light harness, the seat backs, and all the paper and tin (if you know what I mean), and the 12 bolt. and the evap case under the hood. 

All the interior stuff is trashed down to a locked up lower bearing in the column. The front seats were destroyed, by destroyed I mean the framed were rusted beyond repair, and there were no nuts holding the grab bar so I left it. I was going to get all the ac stuff out from under the dash but all the broken glass said leave it. The quarter wing windows are decent so look for those on eBay soon.

*Edit* It is illegal.....
68greengoat


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Aahh that's not so bad. Nothing a quart of POR-15 couldn't cure!


----------

